# GSD-Leonberger mix story



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

This is bit of a long story--one of those "Dogs I Have Known" or ""Strange but True Coincidences." 

A few years ago I met one of the sweetest dogs-- a GSD-Leonberger mix named Luna. Her personality reminded me of my old girl, Keiki. I don't believe in reincarnation, but when I walked into the shop that belonged to her owner, she started to cry and whine just as Keiki used to when I'd come home. And except for folded ears, her face was black with tan brows just like Keiki's. That was the first time I had ever seen her. It really took me by surprise. I went over to pet her for awhile and when I walked away, she cried again. I laid awake all night thinking about whether I should go back to the shop and see if her owner was willing to part with her (he had just gotten her a few days before that). In the end, I didn't because my husband and I had agreed we weren't ready for a new dog--we were about to start a major construction project on our house with everything (including the yard) being torn up for the better part of a year, and my daughter was 3 at the time and requiring most of my attention--our family lived 1500 miles from us, so no built-in babysitters, either. A few months afterwards we were making another trip to the place where Luna and her owner lived, so I called to see if his shop was open in the winter (I really just wanted to visit Luna). He told me that two days after I met her she chased something onto the road and was struck by a car. He had owned Leonbergers and wasn't used to the speed or prey-drive of a German Shepherd, so it never occured to him that she could or would run beyond his property and out to the road. He had only owned her for a few days. For a long time afterwards I wondered if this was one of those doors I was supposed to open or a situation I was supposed to say "yes" to. 

I thought of this because on the grieving forum Wisc. Tiger made the comment that God gives us our wonderful dogs for awhile, but then takes them again so we can give a home to another wonderful dog. Whenever I'm having trouble dealing with a person, I think kind of the same thing. "God put this person in my life and it's my duty to love them, no matter how hard that is." So I will always wonder, was I being given the chance to bring Luna home and take care of her and give her a life with us. 

Wondering if anyone else has a similar story.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

That is sad Bennett.......... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy. Yes, I was very sad when I learned what had happened -- I was still grieveing for Keiki and Luna's death seemed especially tragic, since she was young and healthy. I was sad for the owner, too. He had gotten her after his old Leonberger had died. He had a big portrait photo of him in the shop, so he was clearly devoted to the memory of his first dog. And he felt really bad that he hadn't understood her nature better.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Amazing, and sad, makes you wonder though. My GSD Keisha always sat on our front porch and it was next to the family room, I would always hear her climb the steps and lay down, while I sat on the coach at night, after she died from cancer I swear I still heard her do this and would get up and look out the window.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

I have one it was when I was going to chruch one day my mom and I are driving down the road a dog got in the middle of it and was right in front of are car don't worry it stopped off at the little store we have and someone took it, anyways when stopped at the house that had Hunter and Seirra. We just wanted to look at the puppies and were tell the woman about our loss with Jessie and this was after two months after her passing, and we met Sarah the dam she just stopped in front of me and was looking at me with these eyes of do you know I am. I try not to belive in reincarnation so it does not mess with my mind or my heart, but when visted the puppies again cause we wanted my dad to see them and still Sarah got in front me and sat looking at me.


----------

